# [PSYruto] The Official Naruto Gangnam Style Thread



## ninjaneko (Sep 21, 2012)

Post all the lovelies here  (Subscribe, Create, Find, Discuss!)


*VIDEOS*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]c4KVMIA817A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]hYKA_BT1AfE[/YOUTUBE]





*GIFS*

*Spoiler*: __ 




by Jeanne


by Selva






*STILLS*

*Spoiler*: __ 




by ?




*Spoiler*: _by Shattering (BIG)_ 





by Shattering






*Spoiler*: _by ninjaneko (BIG)_ 




by ninjaneko



by ninjaneko




by Addy





====================================
 
*Spoiler*: _Mega-Vid Project_ 




_NARUTO: Gangnam Madara Style_

It was born in the Library Telergams convo thread... An attempt to recreate as much of the the video as possible with Naruto characters. Feel free to offer up your editing skills my friends. 


*Spoiler*: _!! Plan !!_ 




PSY : Madara
Hyuna : Hashirama

default:


Jeαnne said:


> Right now i have in mind something like:
> 
> - PSY - madara
> - young boy - obito
> ...



There was a lot of discussion on this... will post later...





Jeanne:
[YOUTUBE]XqSg-chSGko[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]5O96cncILPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 21, 2012)

Tossing this here for now... Yes, literally the whole discussion (minus a few)...

[sp=archived discussion]





cosmovsgoku said:


> Someone needs to shop characters' heads into Gangham Style now





Jeαnne said:


> that was my plan, i lack time though





Jeαnne said:


> ;rotfl
> 
> i wanted to make a full edition, with madara as PSY, and the other characters there too
> 
> ...





Jeαnne said:


> nice to see my sig as the telegrams pic





ninjaneko said:


> Oh they changed it. Hey, thanks mods. Nice of ya.
> 
> Kinda cool having a gif up there for once. I wish we had the entire dance with music and everything. Lee or Gai could be the guy in the yellow outfit.





cosmovsgoku said:


> I stand by the idea that every person in Gangham style should have a NARUTO character's head shopped onto it ;datass





T7 Bateman said:


> They really should do it. I love that Telgrams pic.;laugh





Shattering said:


> With some programms like SonyVegas we could do something like a teamwork with each person doing his part, I'm not sure how, but I think it's possible. Then one of us render and upload it.
> 
> Anyway, even if we were 10 in the team, it would be too much work, some parts of the video would be pretty hard...





Jeαnne said:


> i wanted to do the video(i actually even started trying to track it in after effects), but im lacking in time right now, too much uni work ;(





Shattering said:


> I have the same problem ;cry





ninjaneko said:


> Yeah, maybe after this month...?
> 
> And we'd have to agree about faces and stuff (or elect someone to make those decisions), or whether we care to keep the characters consistent. Would the charas' mouths be moving? That's...a lot more work...
> 
> ...





Jeαnne said:


> after tracking, its fairly easy, but tracking can be a pain in the ass
> 
> we would need to select which heads to use that the right time and stuff
> 
> ...





Seraphiel said:


> Hashirama is Hyuna!





Jeαnne said:


> YES HAHAHAHAHA, i thought the same
> 
> 
> i was planning with cheeka(read from down>up)
> ...





Shattering said:


> The guy in a yellow suit that comes in a red car should be Minato





Seraphiel said:


> Jeanne the scene with he swags into the train and she is there and he drops his mouth, only hashi deserves that lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeαnne said:


> i think that the guy in yellow needs to be Obito/Tobi ;lmao





cosmovsgoku said:


> ;lmao this will be amazing





Seraphiel said:


> Perfect         .





Jeαnne said:


> Right now i have in mind something like:
> 
> - PSY - madara
> - young boy - obito
> ...





Seraphiel said:


> beautiful         .





cosmovsgoku said:


> ;lmao
> I'm going to stalk this thread until this is completed ;lmao





PikaCheeka said:


> ;rotfl Jeanne we both look so insane when you post our convo like that.
> 
> 
> The two guys in white who fall over should be the FY fodder nin and the Love Ninja. They have to be in there somewhere. The girls around them have to be the 5 Kages and not the Hokages because Hashi is already there.
> ...





auem said:


> the girl on all four-*Kishimoto*
> 
> expression and sequence fits.....
> 
> also behind him madara should have the face from Vote fight...





Seraphiel said:


> ramen guy?





Jeαnne said:


> hot tub guy is yagura





auem said:


> also at the end point where  those two 'old' guys(playing chess) blown up again,instead of Rikodu's sons this time we can use BlackBeard and Aizen....
> 
> first i thought blowing up OP and Bleach,but then blowing their super-villains up looked more suitable....;hehee





DonutKid said:


> girl in blue-mei
> guy in elevator-gai
> guy in pool- jiraiya perverted face looking at PSY.
> fat man and dancing man- A and Killer bee.
> ...





ninjaneko said:


> I think the butt should have Kyuubi tails  Make it Kushina with tails and the other yoga girl Minato
> 
> Needs moar regular cast (carousel?)... I don't know about using Rikudou's sons since they've appeared in the manga, like, once. I was going to say the Konoha elders for the old people, but if they're on the bus xD... Is Danzou there too? If not, maybe the pool?
> 
> ...





Addy said:


> someone put orochimaru in this shot, the ass being the sharingan and the girl having sasuke's face on it  1 opening I enjoyed
> 
> ;zaru





Shattering said:


> I think that the two girls with PSY at the start should be Itachi and Kisame  better than Itachi and Sasuke but not sure, or maybe we could put Kisame in the poool with Madara...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ninjaneko said:


> reool: Or Suigetsu since he turns into water (no you're right, Kisame is better)





ninjaneko said:


> Sauce and Tobi ahaha. If Crazy!Sauce actually did that dance I'd be scared ;lmao
> 
> Lol, _the Naruto and Sakura one_ is fun, but somehow it's more epic with Naruto and Sasuke ;laugh
> 
> We just need to make a Naruto Gangnam Style thread ;lmao (or is it Gangnam Naruto Style?) It has taken over. xD





Jeαnne said:


> i agree, we should make a thread to gather all editions ;lmao


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 21, 2012)

Posted before Jeanne.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 21, 2012)

thats a lot of work


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 21, 2012)

Too much? 

Seriously folks. Feel free to contribute finds, creations, or suggestions to the thread or the Project...


----------



## ch1p (Sep 22, 2012)

My fave:


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 22, 2012)

^ Excellent 



^
I almost put Mito there...


Also, I want to see this dance in the elevator 
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2012)

The one where Tobi is the yellow suited guy should have been Minato in the yellow suit with Tobi as Psy


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 23, 2012)

the fuck did i just... 



they' are all awesome.


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 23, 2012)

by hanz, from Here


----------



## Lord of Rage (Sep 23, 2012)

This thread simply exudes quality.


----------



## Kage (Sep 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------

